# New Setup with a budget of Rs20000



## Ronnie11 (Jan 11, 2011)

hey guys,i need the following items with a budget of 20000

1:-Motherboard
2:- Processor
3:-Ram
4:-Hard disk

(if possible recommend a good cabinet for 3.5k excluding the budget above & a good powersupply for about 4.5k)

i require it mainly for gaming...i do plan to install a new graphic card in the future...till then will have to do with onboard graphics..Also pls recommend a ddr3 based motherboard...pls help me out..thanks...
Also i have the speakers,keyboards,dvd drive etc..hence wasn't included

Edit:-One imp point i want to note is that i want to have max of 4 hard disk in my comp..already have 2,plan on adding 2 more..but need an additional slot for the dvd drive which uses a sata port..thanks..pls help out


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you overclock?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wait for Sandybridge to be widely available.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Do you overclock?



No,Never



ssb1551 said:


> Wait for Sandybridge to be widely available.



uhh what??Can't wait much longer..was planning to buy one this week...


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 11, 2011)

so instead of buying this week you can buy next week...Trust me its worth the wait!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 12, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> so instead of buying this week you can buy next week...Trust me its worth the wait!!



but what difference will it be next week??New confi coming in next week??Prices going down next week??Can anyone help me in this..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> hey guys,i need the following items with a budget of 20000
> 
> 1:-Motherboard
> 2:- Processor
> ...



go for Gigabyte mobo.....

which brand of proccy u want INTEL or AMD?
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333Mhz RAM
how much capacity u want I suggest instead adding two...add 1TB HDD WD


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 12, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> go for Gigabyte mobo.....
> 
> which brand of proccy u want INTEL or AMD?
> 4GB Corsair DDR3 1333Mhz RAM
> how much capacity u want I suggest instead adding two...add 1TB HDD WD



erm fine with gigabyte or asus motherboard...any specific model in mind??
Have used amd for some time now & happy to use it..moreover its a cheaper option than intel which may exceed my budget..so i prefer amd over intel but flexible if people suggest otherwise...
i already have 2 hdd..250gb & 500gb,which is almost filled to capacity,would say i need just one tb hdd..

pls help out..its urgent


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> but what difference will it be next week??New confi coming in next week??Prices going down next week??Can anyone help me in this..



Buddy hold on.....now lets begin.

Yep new processors from intel will hit indian market next week codenamed sandybridge or i7 , i5 ,i3 2xxx series.

They are absolute scorchers and are beating their predecessors and competition black and blue. Definitely worth a short wait and your budget is maybe just sufficient to acquire a sanybridge config. Its more future proof than any offerings you can get now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2011)

buddy H67 is made for you. you wont overclock and you need onboard graphics. currently sandybridge onboard graphics are best. these processors are also best in gaming and almost everything.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 12, 2011)

intel i7,i5??Aren't those like **** expensive???Since majority of you guys are telling me to wait,i guess i will wait if it ends up giving me a good spec..when is it supposed to release??Won't the starting price be expensive...
pardon my ignorance,am not in touch with any of these,so no idea..how long do i have to wait??will this give me a better spec that the one with amd...if so..i am sold... 

but pls let me know when it releases...

on a side note,can anyone explain to me this new motherboard???will co. like gigabyte come up with h67 boards as u have mentioned or is it only sandybridge??
Again pardon my ignorance..will someone here atleast let me know when this thing will release...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2011)

H67 is the chipset to be used with sandy bridge processors for utilising their onboard graphics. all companies are here with boards of this chipset. asus, gigabyte, msi, biostar, ecs and more. 
expect these processors next week. some boards are already out. 
you will easily get a core i5 2400/2500 in your budget AFAIK.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> H67 is the chipset to be used with sandy bridge processors for utilising their onboard graphics. all companies are here with boards of this chipset. asus, gigabyte, msi, biostar, ecs and more.
> expect these processors next week. some boards are already out.
> you will easily get a core i5 2400/2500 in your budget AFAIK.



Thanks for the explaination..waiting eagerly for this chipset..also hoping it is affordable...


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Jan 12, 2011)

So since you'd be going for Sandy Bridge, your processor and motherboard are sought. Now for the cabinet, I'd recommend opting for Cooler Master Elite 430 @ Rs. 3500 and I hope everyone'd agree with me regarding its features.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 12, 2011)

Ronnie , if you want good Sandy Bridge based pc then you have to spend

15000-16000 on Processor 
8000-12000 on MB
4000-6000 on RAM


So I don't think so, that  it will suit your budget at the moment so please wait for a couple of months so that prices stabilizes.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jerin said:


> Ronnie , if you want good Sandy Bridge based pc then you have to spend
> 
> 15000-16000 on Processor
> 8000-12000 on MB
> ...



WHAAAT???I thought it could be affordable for my budget...ahh feared this the most..i can't wait for a couple of months...i was planning to buy one this week but delayed it thinking i could get something better this week...sigh..can anyone else confirm this pricing???


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey *topgear* has posted the price of 2400 & MoBos in the "Hardware spec sheet/price update" thread.2400 is for 9.65k & 
Intel DH67BL - 5.9k
Intel DH67CL - 6.5k
Asus P8H67-M - 7.2k...
Now all we need is reviews of these boards & you can get CPU+MoBo+RAM within 20k.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> hey *topgear* has posted the price of 2400 & MoBos in the "Hardware spec sheet/price update" thread.2400 is for 9.65k &
> Intel DH67BL - 5.9k
> Intel DH67CL - 6.5k
> Asus P8H67-M - 7.2k...
> Now all we need is reviews of these boards & you can get CPU+MoBo+RAM within 20k.




Add around some money because Top Gear has said this based on prices in US dollar ,but once it ships to India the cost will increase, keep that in mind !

Ronnie , latest configurations always come at a premium but if you wait for 2 months you will get same thing with better motherboard at a lower cost

Also Gigabyte is planning to launch over 50 MB's for Sandy Bridge so low cost MB will come up later on only.

Wait and watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

Jerin said:


> Wait and watch.



Yeah, & then buy.....


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 13, 2011)

In my point of view waiting for sandybridge makes no sense because these processors when launched in India will be very costly and by the way who wants a dual core cpu with ht and embedded gpu @ price of rs.8k and up.
i3 2-cores ht with ig-2000 @ $127-$195.
i5 4-cores non-ht with ig-2000/3000 @ $177-$216.
i7 4-cores ht with ig-2000/3000 @ $306-$317.
Actual consumer prices will be higher.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 13, 2011)

^^Yeah you got a point!!At 8k you can get a hexa core from AMD!!


----------



## Surya Prasad (Jan 13, 2011)

You must wait for the *SandyBridge*, and if you can't then you should go for:
Processor- Intel Core i3 530 Price rs. 5880
Motherboard- MSI P55M GD45 Price rs. 5640
Ram- Kingston 2 GB 800 Mhz DDR2 RAM Price rs.2400
Hard disk- 640GB Sata Western Digital Hard Disk (32MB buffer) Price- 3000
*Total approximate = Rs. 18000*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

I think even the slowest i5 will be lot faster than amd x6 1055t - 1075t. They pack lot powerful and efficient cores than preceeding lynnfield i5's and all amd's.

Also the prices mentioned by top gear are going to be same in india. Some online sites have quoted the prices. They may be even lower in retail markets.

I think even the slowest i5 will be lot faster than amd x6 1055t - 1075t. They pack lot powerful and efficient cores than preceeding lynnfield i5's and all amd's.

Also the prices mentioned by top gear are going to be same in india. Some online sites have quoted the prices. They may be even lower in retail markets.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2011)

Surya Prasad said:


> You must wait for the *SandyBridge*, and if you can't then you should go for:
> Processor- Intel Core i3 530 Price rs. 5880
> Motherboard- MSI P55M GD45 Price rs. 5640
> Ram- Kingston 2 GB 800 Mhz DDR2 RAM Price rs.2400
> ...



 is this kind of a joke competition?

overpriced dual core (after all its a dual core) + bad motherboard (socket problem) + incompatible overpriced ram (DDR2?) + outdated overpriced HDD. even intel fanboys won't be able to stop their laugh


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah Sam. That config won't work with those incompatible rams. There are better choices at that budget.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 13, 2011)

@vickybat 
when core to core comparion will be done AMD will have a upperhand...and this lineup of intel is just to replace their current i-core series.When this new i-cores will be launched it will be priced high in India.Till the prices settle down there will be new octa-core entry from AMD.I think it will be game changer scenario for the industry.About the gpu-cpu combination...it is just a temporary solution for pc builder..i mean for example who wants to play crysis turning down all setting med-low @ low resolution. Think of it.

And regarding OP query here the solution:
AMD Phenom ii x4 965 rs.7800 OR AMD athlon ii x4 640 rs.4900
Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h rs.4800
G-Skill 1600mhz ripjaw series. timing-(8-8-8-24) rs.3850
segate 1tb rs.2800~2900
phenom system total= rs.19350
athlon system total= rs.16450
that is in your budget. 
for cabinet look no further the nzxt gamma for rs.2.1k
corsair psu 450w for rs.4.5k.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

@ max_snyper

Wrong buddy. Its the other way round. Core per core , intel has the upper hand even in its nehalem architecture. Thats why u see amd had to compete with intel's quad cores with its six core offerings. And still, intel's top end quadcores had the upperhand. Forget gulftown six cores.

Clock per clock, intel cores are more efficient. And as per the info regarding amd's octa core , thats nowhere near fruitition yet. We have to wait until bulldozer releases and it will be significantly better than the thubans.

But remember that the sandybridge processors released for socket 1155 are entry level to mid range parts. They are beating the company's previous flagship, the mighty i7 980x a.k.a gulftown in most benchmarks especially the i7 2600k. 

Just imagine what intel's high end offerings has to offer for enthusiasts. And amd till now has no answer to the i7 980x gulftown yet which infact is a previous generation processor.

Amd does offer great value in a price/performance ratio and its x6 offerings give tremendous value. But sandybridge has changed that somewhat so we have to wait and see what bulldozer brings into the picture.


----------



## deepa (Jan 13, 2011)

ok keep it up


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2011)

i am getting really confused here at the moment....i don't think i can wait for few months..i have already been waiting for few months & my patience is running thin...do u guys think sanbridge would be affordable in my budget???A friend of mine told me that coolermaster cm690 is a good cabinet,so is it affordable???Also which spec to go for..amd or intel...my main requirements are gaming & i do plan to buy a graphics card in the future...so pls help out...

Also i need a board which has about 6 sata connectors...is it possible??

edit:-was just looking over the prices of sandybridge chipsets at smc international...the min i found was 9000 bucks...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2011)

@max snyper and jerin - 
take this - 
Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2300 CPU
Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU

and vicky is right. clock per clock and in core efficiency intel sandybridge has more advantage. thats why 4 cores of SNB perform better than 6 core AMD solutions.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @max snyper and jerin -
> take this -
> Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2300 CPU
> Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU
> ...



urrrgh...isn't that too expensive???I don't see how this will fit my budget...can anyone pls help here???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2011)

dont worry ronnie - 
lets begin - 

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
Asus P8H67 M LE @ 6.5k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB * 2 @ 2.4k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k

Total - 20.3k


----------



## mastercool (Jan 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dont worry ronnie -
> lets begin -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
> ...



hey, this ,i think ,is the best setup one can get


and is intel better than amd??
i'm gonna buy amd athlon x3 435 
should i go wid intel??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dont worry ronnie -
> lets begin -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
> ...


hey thanks for your response...but is it possible for you to compare this with the amd spec which has been put up here...or could u give me an amd spec as well...since this is slighly going over my budget....pls recommend a board with good onboard graphics too...thanks



max_snyper said:


> And regarding OP query here the solution:
> AMD Phenom ii x4 965 rs.7800 OR AMD athlon ii x4 640 rs.4900
> Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h rs.4800
> G-Skill 1600mhz ripjaw series. timing-(8-8-8-24) rs.3850
> ...



was talking about this..

again whati need is minimum 4 sata slots,good on board graphics(till i buy a graphics card)


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

See you want good onboard graphics and that can be given only by the Sandy Bridge model 2600k and it is the most expensive one !

The onboard Gpu in 2600k is ok , others are not that great. If you have doubts you can check the reviews.

But you cannot play big shot games with that !

All I want to say to you is that wait little bit more if you can ,so that you can so that you can have a pc with

2600k Processor at a cheaper cost 
Better MB at a cheaper cost 
Sata 3 compatible HDD at a cheaper cost 

Again its your choice, if your needs are fulfilled by 2400 then go with that. Good Luck!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dont worry ronnie -
> lets begin -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
> ...



config is good but the mobo price seems high & so do the processor. should come down once SB is widely avl.



mastercool said:


> hey, this ,i think ,is the best setup one can get
> 
> and is intel better than amd??
> i'm gonna buy amd athlon x3 435
> should i go wid intel??



if you have the budget, get Intel (core i5 based SB, not i3) else stick to Athlon II X3. BTW, what else are you going to get? full config.



Ronnie11 said:


> hey thanks for your response...but is it possible for you to compare this with the amd spec which has been put up here...or could u give me an amd spec as well...since this is slighly going over my budget....*pls recommend a board with good onboard graphics too*...thanks



than you have to go for Intel Original boards which sucks. OR, get a slightly cheaper cabinet.



Ronnie11 said:


> pls recommend a board with good onboard graphics too



SB has graphics die integrated into the processor. better graphics = faster processor = more money. motherboard only houses the south bridge chip & the other usual peripherals.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

Go for ASUS or Gigabyte or ASRock ,that could be better !

But this ASUS board doesn't even have a USB 3.0 ,which is the future !

@Jas Paji , I just wanted to tell him the prices of the best model. If you are talking about entry level Sandy Bridge then it is a different story all together.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

@ *Ronnie11*

Go with *jaskanwar singh's* config buddy. Its the best and beats even amd x6 1055 and 1075t based rigs. It future proof as well. And the processor jas has suggested is an i5 and not i3 which means its a true quadcore processor.

A big *NO* to the amd 965 based config *max_snyper* has suggested. Its simply not in the same league of i5 2400.

The on-die gpu of i5 2400, i5 2500 and i7 2600 including the k models are same. All of them have a graphics memory frequency of 850mhz. But the i7 2600 has a turbo frequency of 1350mhz as opposed to the 1100 mhz of the i5's. It similar to turboboost but again you can overclock on-die gpu with the h67 chipset that *jaskanwar* suggested. So it doesn't matter and you can safely go with the i5 2400 eyes closed.

*REFER THIS*


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

^

It is same only for i5 2500k and i7 2600k  (HD 3000) ,others have a HD2000 graphics. The HD 2000 version have only 6 Execution Units while HD 3000 ones have 12 EU's making processing a lot faster.

So wait for  i5 2500k atleast


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2011)

Jerin said:


> ^
> 
> It is same only for i5 2500k and i7 2600k  (HD 3000) ,others have a HD2000 graphics. The HD 2000 version have only 6 Execution Units while HD 3000 ones have 12 EU's making processing a lot faster.
> 
> So wait for  i5 2500k atleast



will price of i5 2500/k come down to i5 2400's bracket in a month? i bet it won't move a bit from the price it'll be launching. at least not in first month. so making *Ronnie* wait, is a no brainer decision according to me.

also it'll be better to get i5 2400 + a midrange card like HD5670 or GTS450. total price will remain same (as i5 2500k or 2600k + H67) but the graphics performance & so the overall performance will get a good boost.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

If he can add a discrete card in future, then its not needed. 2500k will be expensive and cost around 15k.

i5 2400 is great for the budget so *op* can go for it.

And btw *Jerin*, you were right in the intel hd graphics part. Thanks for correcting buddy. *Op* can happily add a discrete gpu in future and forget the on-die graphics.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

Well it is obviously his choice , if he needs it urgently then he should go for 2400 based Pc. Otherwise if he is in no hurry and if he has already got a good pc with him ( workable ) ,  then let him wait .

As Vicky told , if he wants it right now then yes he should go for 2400 based pc .


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

^^ spammer


----------



## aby geek (Jan 14, 2011)

^^go my bat drink him bloodless 

now acc to me 20k is not a gaming rig budget ,jassji gets the kudos for that config but op can seriously get an unreal perf boost wih a larger budget.

so ronnie first of all give us a complete budget including the amount you are wlling tos spend on video card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2011)

Sam yup they bit overpriced.

Ronnie now 4gb single modules are there at just 200-300 bucks more than dual kits. So i dont think 2 ram slots are bad. More practically u wont need more than 4gb!

Jerin spending 2-3k more just for hd3000 is utter nonsense if a person wont oc even! Hd2000 are fine. These are atleast better than all current. What more u expect from onboard gfx.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2011)

> Sam.Shab;1321887]config is good but the mobo price seems high & so do the processor. should come down once SB is widely avl.



when will it be widely available???



> if you have the budget, get Intel (core i5 based SB, not i3) else stick to Athlon II X3. BTW, what else are you going to get? full config.



erm the budget did exceed...i already have a dvd drive,speakers etc...just need the proc,motherboard,ram(ddr3,have ddr2) & a hdd



> than you have to go for Intel Original boards which sucks. OR, get a slightly cheaper cabinet.



the cabinet budget is different from the 20k budget..y does intel board suck??I am willing to look at asus,giga..anything which gives better performance..




> SB has graphics die integrated into the processor. better graphics = faster processor = more money. motherboard only houses the south bridge chip & the other usual peripherals.



The only problem with sb now is that its expensive,would have bought it otherwise..otherwise can anyone tell me as to what budget i should have to get a decent SB


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 14, 2011)

@Vickybat
dude take a chill pill why there is a reason to thrash somebody's suggestion like this:
"A big NO to the amd 965 based config max_snyper has suggested. Its simply not in the same league of i5 2400."
you should respect everybody's suggestion.
and bye the way OP has provided his budget constraint of 20k i gave him suggestion on that basis.
and dude i5 2400 doesnt have the same igp as 2600k. do your home work on the configs and on the thread little bit.
check out the link here: Sandy Bridge (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
it will provide you good knowledge of intel i-cores!!!!
good day mate.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> now acc to me 20k is not a gaming rig budget ,jassji gets the kudos for that config but op can seriously get an unreal perf boost wih a larger budget.
> 
> so ronnie first of all give us a complete budget including the amount you are wlling tos spend on video card.



though i do not have the money now to spend on GPU,i plan to spend about 10k after a year or so...was planning to get a midrange card...
i do agree that 20k is nowhere enough to get me a good gaming spec...but i was trying to setup a basic rig for gaming...btw i am not a serious gamer,even with onboard graphics,i used to play cs/halo or at max cod 4 MW....knowing the limitations of onboard graphics....



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sam yup they bit overpriced.
> 
> Ronnie now 4gb single modules are there at just 200-300 bucks more than dual kits. So i dont think 2 ram slots are bad. More practically u wont need more than 4gb!
> 
> Jerin spending 2-3k more just for hd3000 is utter nonsense if a person wont oc even! Hd2000 are fine. These are atleast better than all current. What more u expect from onboard gfx.



erm thinking 2-3 years down the line,would it still be enough to have 4gb...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2011)

Buddy 2400 is sufficient for u. U WONT NEED 2500K SINCE U WONT OC.! and u cant oc on h67 BTW.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buddy 2400 is sufficient for u. U WONT NEED 2500K SINCE U WONT OC.! and u cant oc on h67 BTW.



erm how much does it cost??Some say its too expensive..having checked out at smc...the minimum was 9.2k or something...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2011)

If u arent satisfied with mobo wait for us to put up more.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> If u arent satisfied with mobo wait for us to put up more.



erm ok sure


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup wait for prices to stabilize a bit and SNB widely available. I was giving u a fair idea that SNB is in ur budget.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> @Vickybat
> dude take a chill pill why there is a reason to thrash somebody's suggestion like this:
> "A big NO to the amd 965 based config max_snyper has suggested. Its simply not in the same league of i5 2400."
> you should respect everybody's suggestion.
> ...




I do respect your suggestion , thats why i said respectfully not to go for 965be. The reason is that proccy cannot even hold its own against older lynnfields like i5 760. So comparing it with sandybridge is utter nonsense.

I have done my homework well and know better about the sandybridge architecture. I had finished reading the wikipedia link you provided some 3 months back so doesn't make any point.

Its absurd to compare the igp of 2600k and 2400 and making a buying decision on that factor. A person buying the 2600k will definitely go for a discrete video card so no point at all.

Op is fine with i5 2400 as he has no plans to overclock the cpu and can a add a discrete card later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k 
Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k 

are some more boards.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2011)

i spoke to a dealer today..he told me that only by feb will i get a clear picture of sanbridge chipsets...& its pricing...



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
> Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k
> Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
> 
> are some more boards.



erm & the processor??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

^^Jas already gave you the price.

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k


----------



## aby geek (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnie you cant get anything above i5 2400 in you budget currently. since fresh prices are always steep.

and also theres a large gap bwen i5 2400 and i5 2500 (rs 12600) since there are no variants to 2400.

about graphic cards grforce gtx 560 ti is 90% confirmed for jan 25 so expect to get a radeon 58xx or 68xx  mid range starter card at 9-12k mark. lets cross fingers.

and guys will op be able to get uefi in h67?if  yes please reveal some mobos.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^Jas already gave you the price.
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k


oh,is this the sanbridge chipset or is this the older version????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

I5 2400 is sandybridge processor!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
> Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k
> Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
> 
> are some more boards.



ok,so these are the h67 boards u recommend..this is the spec i believe u recommended

Gigabyte GA H67MA UD2H-7.5K
Intel Core i5 2400 - 9.7k 
Ram-??
HDD-??
which ram to pick?
Should i pick up what max_snyper recommended that is


> G-Skill 1600mhz ripjaw series. timing-(8-8-8-24) rs.3850


because this exceeds my budget...or do i have to extend the budget..another thing is can the processor (after this upgradation) be changed in future to 2600 pr something..is the motherboard compatible with it/?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

get 2X2Gb value ram cause you use 1600Mhz or 1800Mhz, it'll clock down to 1333Mhz.

for HDD, WDC Blue 500Gb. if its sufficient for you. which you need to decide cause we don't know how much stuff you got.

yes, its compatible. in short, for now, all Intel Core i**** (4 digit) processors released will be compatible. but later this year the Core i7 with new socket will get released (same to i7 950 was). those won't be compatible & will cost a bomb.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> get 2X2Gb value ram cause you use 1600Mhz or 1800Mhz, it'll clock down to 1333Mhz.
> 
> for HDD, WDC Blue 500Gb. if its sufficient for you. which you need to decide cause we don't know how much stuff you got.
> 
> yes, its compatible. in short, for now, all Intel Core i**** (4 digit) processors released will be compatible. but later this year the Core i7 with new socket will get released (same to i7 950 was). those won't be compatible & will cost a bomb.



Ahh i c...but are there anybrands of ram like,gskill or corsair which sell these??or just about pick up any company??

have 2 hard disk already(250 & 500)was thinking of going for a 1tb...do they have any firmware issues or anything because my seagate 500gb had firmware issues &every data was lost...

Ahh i c,...thanks for the help...will c on monday whether i will get this sandy bridge spec on monday...hopefully it has come in lamington road...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

Corsair DDR3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k is nice option.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Ahh i c...but are there anybrands of ram like,gskill or corsair which sell these??or just about pick up any company??



just avoid local & nameless brands. Zion, Transcend, Hynix. even avoid A-data. Corsair, GSkill & Kingston (last option).



Ronnie11 said:


> have 2 hard disk already(250 & 500)was thinking of going for a 1tb...do they have any firmware issues or anything because my seagate 500gb had firmware issues &every data was lost...



till now only the Seagate 7200.9-10 were plagued with that problem. get 1Tb from WDC Green. check the thickness of the HDD. if possible get the 2 platter HDD (thin HDD).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 16, 2011)

thank u guys for your help..will do some research in the market tom...hopefully it is now available...


----------



## Jerin (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck Ronnie ! Please do tell us about your new pc ,once you purchase it


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok...so i enquired at few places in lamington & most of them said it will only be available by jan end or feb..is it available in the market anywhere???
ps:-its not even available at prime abgb

guys help out...what should i do?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

you have to wait.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2011)

tghe question is how long???Even the dealers are not sure when it will arrive


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

wait till end of january. at least prime or E-lounge will have it by than.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

[GO] Intel Sandy Bridge I5 2400 --In stock now


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 20, 2011)

then how come whole of mumbai's lamiington road not have intel sanbridge...not even prime abgb...i guess i will wait another week

erm one more thing..is there something new coming out of amd as well???there is even a discussion board regarding some amd 3 or something...so can someone make a spec out of the new amd versions as well...

can someone answer the query pls??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, AMD lynx platform but it'll take another 6month before it gets released. so don't waste time thinking about it. SB suites your needs well & the price is right for the kind of performance.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes, AMD lynx platform but it'll take another 6month before it gets released. so don't waste time thinking about it. SB suites your needs well & the price is right for the kind of performance.



ahh i c...thanks a lot for the info....but when is SB releasing in mumbai??Not even prime abgb has it...how long to wait??Feb or this week?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

not sure exactly
but may be in mid feb


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

should be avl by januray last. what i think is most of the shops have SB but are not showing up & trying to empty their stock of old Core i* series processors.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 21, 2011)

^

You are right ! It is available readily in Malaysia and other countries. Here in India this is the trend .

If you are aware then you can get good things at same cost as outdated models.

Now you will see budget pc's with these outdated processors for a long long time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2011)

baaah...this sucks really...calling every second day to enquire about SB & i get the same answer....waiting since a month & a half now for a new comp...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2011)

finally...called up today at prime abgb...they confirmed that they have the intel i5 2400 processor..its available..the only prob being the price confirmed as 10200 bucks...gigabyte motherboardnot available...they gave me a asus 67 chipset board for 5000 or something...

but isn't the price too steep??pls help me people...want to desperately buy the specs this week

is there any way i can get a more powerful amd confi for this price..which is more powerful than the intel specs given????


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Amd has no answer to intel sandybridge cpu's yet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Amd has no answer to intel sandybridge cpu's yet.



while this may indeedbe true,the reason y i asked for a similar powerful amd confi is because intel is messing my budget...i assumed the intel i5 2400 would be priced below 10k...now its 10.2..so can anyone tell me whether i should pay the extra money for this confi...would it still  be more powerful than amd counterpart..
Also can anyone recommend a good motherboard..when i asked prime abgb,they said they have the asus board available for 5000 bucks...the model name started with p8...forgot to note it....


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey why didn't you called delta when they had stock, i mean they had stock which lasted for like 1 week plus of i5-2400 @ 9.6k.
Anyways, ring up smc and ask for the i5-2400 availability. Its priced there as 9.7K.

I bought Intel DH67CL as board for i5-2400 @ 6.5k, maybe jas or vicky can help you with the boards better


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> while this may indeedbe true,the reason y i asked for a similar powerful amd confi is because intel is messing my budget...i assumed the intel i5 2400 would be priced below 10k...now its 10.2..so can anyone tell me whether i should pay the extra money for this confi...would it still  be more powerful than amd counterpart..
> Also can anyone recommend a good motherboard..when i asked prime abgb,they said they have the asus board available for 5000 bucks...the model name started with p8...forgot to note it....



Well you can get a phenom 2 1090t @ 10k but that too would be much slower than i5 2400.  Anything lower like 1055t @ 7.8k will reduce performance drastically but relatively to i5 2400.

I guess you should stick with sandybridge cpu's goes they are much more future proof than any cpu currently available.

For boards, the cheapest one will be intel dh67bl @ 5.7k. Asus also has some good h67 boards at a range of 6-6.5k.

Gigabyte offers  GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k which also has cfx support.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

a newly launched Intel processor from a absolute new architecture bound to cost a bit higher than speculated. i'll only say, go for it. it may look overpriced but the extra cash you save by going for AMD mayn't be worth it. cause AM3 socket won't support the future processors so its like EOL to buy AMD if you are able to get yourself a SB processor & the IGP is as good as AMD's or even better at times.

settle for a cheap but descent build motherboard. if you are crossing your budget, get 2Gb ram now & later get another 2Gb stick. in short, get Intel i5 2400 + a low cost descent board & finally 2Gb ram.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying sam.shab & vickybat...ruling out amd configuration now...if it is below par,then it doesn't make sense...so i guess i will go ahead with i5 2400...but can someone suggest a good motherboard then pls??Am not able to decide..should i wait for the giga motherboard suggested or can someone suggest a good one??Something which is good for gaming & future gpu....



srch07 said:


> Hey why didn't you called delta when they had stock, i mean they had stock which lasted for like 1 week plus of i5-2400 @ 9.6k.
> Anyways, ring up smc and ask for the i5-2400 availability. Its priced there as 9.7K.
> 
> I bought Intel DH67CL as board for i5-2400 @ 6.5k, maybe jas or vicky can help you with the boards better



erm never heard of delta before...though have heard about smc...the problem is that i do not own a credit card as such to order parts online....i can deal in cash but not in credit cards....though i miss the possiblity of getting it cheap

pls help me out with the motherboard selection


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ If you plan to sli or cf in future, then pick the gigabyte board suggested above. Or else intel DH67BL/CL will suffice for your requirements.

Not much to chose from h67 boards cause they don't support cpu overclocking. And no point in overclocking igp in your case.

Also check Asus P8H67 M LE @ 6.5K & Asus P8H67 M LX @ 6.1K


----------



## sanju3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I am also planning to build a new pc with sandybridge cpu.
I use it for data analysis, data crunching and lots of query modules from a data & graphic software.
and watch a 1/2 movies a week so basically I am going with igp cpu
No ocing plain business/browsing use no games ok.

Below is the config I have decided.
I want a power efficient pc as my pc is on for nearly 12/14 hours.

Cpu i5 2400        95W                                 9.6
Or core i3 2100 ( yet to announce  65W)        6.1
Mobo planning to go for Giga H67m-d2           5.4
or asus P8h67-LX                                       6.1
seagate itb sata                                        2.8    
and pci ide card if mobo dont have ide connector.

It would be very much helpful if you friends can guide me on ddr3 ram model compatible with these boards.
Are the plain ddr3 1333 avilable in market would be compatible or need the special ones like Corsair DDR3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 

Also suggest a good 450/460 watts smps and cabinet
I have a new key/mouse and samsung new 20" lcd bn2030 recently purchased.
Suggestions Please


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

^it would be nice if could create a new thread 
it will help u more


----------



## srch07 (Jan 25, 2011)

@Ronnie11
I ordered twice to delta and my shippment arrived in 2 days First time.
And for second order, it already reached BBSR today, ordered yesterday.
Hopfully will get and by tomorrow.

Check these sites
Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce
www.smcinternational.in
(I personally have ordered from them, so i assure they are verified ones).

Others,
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal
TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!

There were few more, i forgot.

Regarding Credit Card thing, none of the above accept Credit Card.
Cash Deposit to there account or use online fund transfer if you have icici account, keep in mind the cash deposit charges, ring the shop owners for clarification.

@sanju3, 
as piyush said, make seperate thread and please fill the New PC buying Template in the thread.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If you plan to sli or cf in future, then pick the gigabyte board suggested above. Or else intel DH67BL/CL will suffice for your requirements.
> 
> Not much to chose from h67 boards cause they don't support cpu overclocking. And no point in overclocking igp in your case.
> 
> Also check Asus P8H67 M LE @ 6.5K & Asus P8H67 M LX @ 6.1K



no plan to cross fire or anything..just planning to buy a mid range gpu later..the gigabyte board recommended was not available at prime abgb..since i am already spending so much on processor,might as well spend on a good motherboard as well...pls remember i need one for mid end gaming...i generally never overclock...will chk out the asus boards...

thats the reason y i was asking for a good recommendation of a board...



srch07 said:


> @Ronnie11
> I ordered twice to delta and my shippment arrived in 2 days First time.
> And for second order, it already reached BBSR today, ordered yesterday.
> Hopfully will get and by tomorrow.
> ...



erm i neither have an online bank facility..i just have an account at central bank & i am pretty sure they don't have it....i have bought many items from primeabgb but after going to lamington road to buy personally...i just have no idea about these fund transfers..how do they even know if its my money??isn't this risky???won't shipping coast itself increase the cost?...do i have to notify them before making money transfers..


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 26, 2011)

look at a ASUS P8H67 M PRO. around the same price as gigabyte. another is EVO one of same P8H67 M species but costs 8.5k or so,


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok i have one more query..suppose i open a bank account with sbi & tell them to activate the online fund transfer thing...can i transfer the money then?????

also how do i make cash deposits in delhi??

can anyone here help me guide as to how to buy from smc??pls??



Bulldozer929 said:


> look at a ASUS P8H67 M PRO. around the same price as gigabyte. another is EVO one of same P8H67 M species but costs 8.5k or so,



the model u mentioned has a price tag of 13000 at smcinternational...can't afford...infact there are too many p8 boards like LE,LX..wtf..which one is good for me???


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok i have one more query..suppose i open a bank account with sbi & tell them to activate the online fund transfer thing...can i transfer the money then?????
> 
> also how do i make cash deposits in delhi??
> 
> ...



yes you can do it on the sbi website..but mind you it takes time to alot an internet account..
If you are opening an account..do so in icici or pnb..they have visa cards..which is very useful..sbi has maestro.

There are two ways to pay to smc..cash deposit in their kotac mahindra bank a/c or online transfer to the same a/c..you can go to their store and pay cash there too..or use ur card there..they deduct some amount from ur a/c for that..call them and they will explain all methods..

Check asus website for details on the board..generally the lx and le have the least features in the series..whereas deluxe has all..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> yes you can do it on the sbi website..but mind you it takes time to alot an internet account..
> If you are opening an account..do so in icici or pnb..they have visa cards..which is very useful..sbi has maestro.
> 
> There are two ways to pay to smc..cash deposit in their kotac mahindra bank a/c or online transfer to the same a/c..you can go to their store and pay cash there too..or use ur card there..they deduct some amount from ur a/c for that..call them and they will explain all methods..
> ...



ok i guess for me pnb is possible..a friend of mine has the icici online banking activated...can i route the money through a friend?Also how will he know that this is my money..cash seems like a non option since i am in mumbai....i am sry for asking so many questions* since i have never done this before* & i don't want anything to go wrong...also will the shipped products arrive at home or do i have to go to the port to collect??

do i have to get their account number to transfer the money because its not listed on their website??Did anyone here have any probs with smc international??Pls help me out....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 28, 2011)

The first thing you should do is *CALL* smc..
Ask them about the details of online transfer..
Here's what i know..
U must have there a/c no. to send money..
Another easy way is to deposit money in their a/c through any kotac mahindra bank near to you..
The parts will come to your address..
Shipping charges depend on weight..generally it's 700 for say 10kgs..so u may have to spend around 1k for shipping..
Shipping insurance will set u back by equal amount..
CAUTION: the following was  mentioned by smc once.."there have been cases of mis handling of items during loading and unloading of shipped items..very minimal but it has..in that case the shipping insurance will be covered by the courier company and not by us..in the event of receiving a damaged product..you can contact us but everythng will be done with the courier company..claims included which may take time..".
The reason i've mentioned this is to know the RARE risks included in getting your big components shipped..
Online transfer is safe..but if you are not confident buy locally..even if that may cost u a bit extra..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> The first thing you should do is *CALL* smc..
> Ask them about the details of online transfer..
> Here's what i know..
> U must have there a/c no. to send money..
> ...



Thanks for clarifying this bit up..Helped a lot...will definitely call..thanks a lot....


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 29, 2011)

if you see carefully i mentioned H67 M PRO and not P67 M PRO one you were looking at!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bulldozer929 said:


> if you see carefully i mentioned H67 M PRO and not P67 M PRO one you were looking at!!



oh sry man...should have seen it carefully...but i can't find this model anywhere in smc...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 7, 2011)

ok change of plan-give me an amd spec since SB has problems.....need to buy by first week of march


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

AMD Phenom II x6 1090T @ 10k~
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k

Total - 19.4k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok change of plan-give me an amd spec since SB has problems.....need to buy by first week of march



No need to change plans buddy. I guess by first week of march or a bit later , we will have the revised boards.

Its going to be worth the wait. Don't spend on older hardware.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No need to change plans buddy. I guess by first week of march or a bit later , we will have the revised boards.
> 
> Its going to be worth the wait. Don't spend on older hardware.



i really don't want to buy an old system but i am compelled to....many of them said i have to wait 3 more months which i can't...max i want to buy by 1st week of march...if the revised boards come in,good,otherwise i can't wait any longer...when will the new boards come???How will i know if it is the revised boards?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

In march you can expect them. Contact your distributors.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2011)

ok will wait till first week of march to get the SB...if not will have to buy amd comp


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey guys so this is my current decision & i need some help on the moterboard

Intel I5 2400 - Approx 10k
Motherboard - ????
Ram - XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
HDD - 1TB Seagate
Power supply - Corsair vx 550w(Excluding the budget)
Cabinet - (Thingking about cooler master cm690- how is it??Need something which will last me 5 years)this also excludes the budget

so i need help on the motherboard...i can stretch upto 8 or 9k for this...but i need good onboard graphics,where it can atleast play cod4 mw easily(will buy a graphic card later)
pls help me on this as there are too many asus prom m models which i am confused with...pls help me on this...planning to buy this week.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 1, 2011)

pls help me out as soon as possible


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Intel DH67CL B3 @ 6k-7k.

VX550W is great. Should handle most single graphic cards.

CM690 is amazing. Looks OK but has great features.

4.5k each.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

ishu a CL is atx for 6.5k. BL is for 5.7k.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Fixed. Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

erm wait...so which motherboardthen?Intel??What about asus or gigabyte???will it support full hd with onboard graphics because i now have to purchase a full hd screen as well...

Also for those not in the know...primeabgb have the revised boards available in their stores,i am planning to buy then this week
but there is a catch,they do not sell processor alone...they sell it in a combo with the board..
for eg they said intel 152400+asus p867..MLS(forgot the full name but at the end it was mls)will cost me qabout 15500 or 15700...i am willing to spend upto 8k on motherboard

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

Also any corrections required in my setup???

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

can u guys pls help soon as possible??I need to buy this week....thanks....

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

pls help as soon as possible...HAALLPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Intel is good enough.
Yeah Full HD is easy.

I haven't heard of a MLS, but the price looks decent.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Intel is good enough.
> Yeah Full HD is easy.
> 
> I haven't heard of a MLS, but the price looks decent.



it was either MLX or MLS..asus p67 board...i heard gigabyte or asus is better than intel boards..thats  i am asking..i can stretch my budget on the motherboard..hence i asked this question...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 3, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Intel I5 2400 - Approx 10k
> Motherboard - ????
> Ram - XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k
> HDD - 1TB Seagate
> ...




Since u do not overclock u can stick with vx450 - 3.5K


mobo - Asus P8H67 M LX - 6K(B3 rev.)

for cabinet take a look at NZXT Tempest EVO, its a great cabby for cable management and comes with
2 x 120 mm Blue LED front fans
1 x 120 mm rear fan
1 x 120mm Blue LED side fan
2 x 140mm top fans 
all factory installed....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dont worry ronnie -
> lets begin -
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.7k
> ...





mailme.manju said:


> Since u do not overclock u can stick with vx450 - 3.5K
> 
> 
> mobo - Asus P8H67 M LX - 6K(B3 rev.)
> ...



first of all...thanks for your response..now as to what i heard,p67 does not support onboard graphics & i am looking for good onboard graphics since i do a considerable amount of gaming....the difference i heard between h67 & p67 is that while h67 supports onboard graphics,p67 does not & hence i would have to buy a graphic card now(which i do plan to buy later,not now)

So can anyone here give me a suggestion with h67 board which is available in mumbai...one board which was suggested was *gigabyte GAH67MA UD2H*...is this available in mumbai???can u suggest alternatives to it...


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 3, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:


> So since you'd be going for Sandy Bridge, your processor and motherboard are sought. Now for the cabinet, I'd recommend opting for Cooler Master Elite 430 @ Rs. 3500 and I hope everyone'd agree with me regarding its features.



Cooler Master Elite 430 Normal rs 2500


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

@ronnie 
u can buy it online if its not available locally


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2011)

but order which motherboard???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

Intel DH67CL @6500


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Intel DH67CL @6500



many have suggested this..but is there an alternative to intel boards like asus or gigabyte???

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

also this is an atx board??does that mean it won't fit in a cabinet???

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

also how is it onboard graphics??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

It will fit, unless your cabinet is tiny.

Yes there are alternatives but Intel is the easiest to find. Try to find which ones are available near you and then we can see if they are good or not....

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

Onboard is great. It depends on the CPU. HD2000 for i5 2400 and HD 3000 for i5 2500K.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

@ronnie
that intel board is fine
buy the one with B3 revision


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

i have amd hd4250 onboard thats nearly equal to what you will get now, the HD2000. but believe me it isnt at all meant for gaming easpically on your full hd screen even with low details.

since you can spend upto 8k on mobo take a loot at this - 
Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k.

really worth you know knowing that it will be lot futureproof. you can oc 2 years down the line so you wont fall short on performance. and you can sli or crossfire later.

the problem is graphics as this will be p67 board. get a HD5570 DDR3 for the time being for 3.5k..lot-10 better than onboard gpu and will allow you to **play**. thensave and get a good gpu later.

and no need of h67 upto 8k. intel dh67cl will be sufficient. i would have recommeded costly if you could oc 2400 on h67. but you cant. and you know performance is same across same chipset. so intel dh67cl for 6.5k is more than enough if you cant go with first option.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> It will fit, unless your cabinet is tiny.
> 
> Yes there are alternatives but Intel is the easiest to find. Try to find which ones are available near you and then we can see if they are good or not....
> 
> ...



erm i plan to buy cooler master cm690 cabinet...so i hope there is no problem in this aspect....

how are intel boards??heard it is bad in quality otherwise i don't mind...ahh i c..didn't know about onboard & cpu link..thanks a lot ishu...

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




Piyush said:


> @ronnie
> that intel board is fine
> buy the one with B3 revision



called at primeabgb...they have the revised boards with them...

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i have amd hd4250 onboard thats nearly equal to what you will get now, the HD2000. but believe me it isnt at all meant for gaming easpically on your full hd screen even with low details.
> 
> since you can spend upto 8k on mobo take a loot at this -
> Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
> ...



ok i get the first para u explained first..i usually game at low settings...i wanted full hd to view movies.....

i will check out the settings u gave me...will enquire at the store...

Thanks again jaskanwar singh for gthe help...just one query..i hop you don't mind...i heard that the difference between h67 & p67 board is that h67 supports onboard graphics while p67 doesn't...if yes then y suggest p67 if it is not meant for gaming???

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

also what about the giabyte board u suggested?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

p67 allows oc. and gamers oc. p67 supports multi gpu setup officially. 
h67 supports oboard gfx which which are useful for movies and all. not for enthusisats. though you can plug in discrete gpu later. but cant oc and no sli.

i mentioned this before - and no need of h67 upto 8k. intel dh67cl will be sufficient. i would have recommeded costly if you could oc 2400 on h67. but you cant. and you know performance is same across same chipset. so intel dh67cl for 6.5k is more than enough if you cant go with first option.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok i enquired at primeabgb.they said they have intel dh67bl not dh67cl...how many models are there of this???

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

the total cost of intel i2400 & intel dh67bl was 15700/-

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

also whats the difference between these 2 models?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

also whats the difference between these 2 models?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Get the above combo. Its good. The bl is uatx and cl is atx i guess.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Get the above combo. Its good. The bl is uatx and cl is atx i guess.



u mean the bl model which i enquired...thats it..thats all the difference between the 2 boards..mcro atx & atx..surely there must be something less..


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ No there isn't afaik. They are also very closely priced.

Check *this* & *this*.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ No there isn't afaik. They are also very closely priced.
> 
> Check *this* & *this*.



are sata ports also less??because i will be connecting 3 hdd & 1 SATA DVD Drive

---------- Post added 05-03-2011 at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was 04-03-2011 at 09:10 PM ----------

Help pls


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

^^same number on both. check that link.

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

and enough for your needs.


----------

